# Chlorine does not turn hair green



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Just another example reports never check the facts. They reported the Chlorine in Olympic swimming pools turn swimmers hair green. It is a reaction to metals in the water that does it . Copper is . Copper in 1 to 2 PPM stop algae and it does a great job with no effect on humans.
However when it starts creeping high it can turn Blond hair green. It will of course wash out, and does no harm.
It is not the Chlorine.
Those of us the run Slat water pools use a system that by putting a charge to copper plate adds 1 to 2 PPM copper to the water. Doing so requires less Chlorine from generator that make Chlorine from the salt water . 
Check your facts reporters.

http://magazine.foxnews.com/style-b...hair-chlorine-olympic-pool-dye-job-silver-fox


----------



## acidMia (Aug 3, 2016)

Burning copper was my favourite part of grade 9 science  I like green. And fire.


----------



## preponadime (Jun 15, 2016)

Deep Sea fishing turns me green


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

A reporter wasn't accurate, no one checked the facts? :vs_shocked:

I wonder what copper would do to graying hair...


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

^^^^^^^ Now that's something I can try!

What to do about the gray hair? I have a full head of dark brown hair that is significantly sprinkled with a touch of gray.

I either go to a local old style barber shop or Sports Clips where you can watch sports while a busty gal cuts your hair. At Sports Clips you, can get a hot towel and a wash or even a shoulder massage if you like. I'm usually on a run so just get the basic haircut. At either place, my instructions are the same, "scissor cut and leave half inch on the sides, one inch on top, and about a inch and a quarter on the front .... and concentrate on the gray hairs and leave the brown ones alone".

I just can't seem to find a barber ..... or a busty gal ....... that can get it right.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

acidMia said:


> Burning copper was my favourite part of grade 9 science  I like green. And fire.


No it's copper and nitric acid that gets interesting


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mad Trapper said:


> No it's copper and nitric acid that gets interesting


When I catch a herd of muslimes with evil intent, I'm taking them to Mad Trappers place for interrogation.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> ^^^^^^^ Now that's something I can try!
> 
> What to do about the gray hair? I have a full head of dark brown hair that is significantly sprinkled with a touch of gray.
> 
> ...


Never been to a Sport Clips but it sounds kinda like a hooters for haircuts or some such nonsense.

Any, doubtful I'll ever find out...I went and shaved my head a few months ago.  Something about a shaved headed middle-aged man with a titanium knee and a perpetual scowl that keeps the millennials away...


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I tried one of those sports clip places once. After sitting in a chair at the request of a very pretty young babe in the woods type girl she promptly asked me why I didn't color my hair and beard to get rid of the gray. I smiled at her while nodding my head and quietly told her that I have lived a very long and hard life, I have worked hard, played hard, and have seen and done things as a young man that most would be shocked at now a days. Then I told this young lady that I earned every damn gray hair in my head and was proud of every freakin one that was left. I have not been back to a sports clips since. :shock:


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

preponadime said:


> Deep Sea fishing turns me green


I love deep sea fishing , it's a very fun sport .


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I earned the gray/white in my bread.


----------



## preponadime (Jun 15, 2016)

Targetshooter said:


> I love deep sea fishing , it's a very fun sport .


So do I especially Tuna and Halibut


----------

